# Webdesign - brauche Ideen



## aargau (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin derzeit daran eine Partycommunity auf die Beine zu stellen. Nun find ich das aktuelle Design einfach nicht gut, genau so ist dies auch via Feedback zurückgekommen...
Daher möchte ich die Page nun neu Designen, leider fällt mir aber nichts ein das wirklich ansprechend ist.

Das Design sollte relativ schlicht sein, jedoch trotzdem nicht wie eine "kinder" Webseite daherkommen.

Ich habe mich gestern mal hingesetzt und was versucht. Was im Moment noch fehlt ist ein Header mi Menü.
http://server.marcovolt.ch/download/ie.jpg
ev. sollten die einzelnen Boxen auch noch in eine Box gepackt werden, damit sie nicht so lose dastehen. 

nun muss ich aber sagen das es mir so überhaupt nicht gefällt, ich aber keine Ahnung habe was ich sonst noch tun könnte, damit das ganze nicht zu schwierig wird und auch mit der Programmierung Funktionieren würde.

Was ich also suche:
Ideen für das gestammt Design
Ideen für ein Header mit Menü

Wie gesagt geht es um eine Partycommunity. Ansehen könnt ihr euch die Aktuelle Page hier:
http://www.partyzeit.ch


----------



## GFX-Händchen (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieses PartyZeit.ch, also nur die Schrift, könntest du als Headergrafik schon verwenden.

Wo soll die Navigation der Seite hin?
Soll die Shoutbox auch wieder Verwendung finden?

Z.Zt. sticht die Hintergrundgrafik eher raus, eben weil die Seite noch zu leer ist.


----------



## Klein0r (20. Oktober 2008)

aargau hat gesagt.:


> Das Design sollte relativ schlicht sein, jedoch trotzdem nicht wie eine "kinder" Webseite daherkommen.



Meiner Meinung nach hast du genau das getroffen was du nicht wolltest. Irgendwie gefällt mir das ganze von den Farben gar nicht. Die Buttons sind null formatiert. Wirkt ein wenig wie fritsch aus FrontPage exportiert. Wirkt sehr unprofessionell. Kümmer dich mal um die Formatierung der einzelnen Elemente.
Aufteilung ist meiner Meinung nach ganz okay - nichts besonderes aber erfüllt seinen Zweck denke ich.

Im Vergleich zu alten Seite natürlich schon nen Fortschritt - aber wirklich absolut nix tolles und ansprechendes. Ich sage dir das so direkt damit du es nicht falsch verstehen kannst 

Idee für einen Header... Mh also ich würde eine Siluette von tanzenden Menschen nehmen und diese mit ganz geringer Deckkraft. Dann die aktuellsten Termine oder die letzten Fotos mit drauf. Je nach dem. Ich würde in dem Fall also eher zu einem funktionalen Header greifen als irgendwelche komplexen Grafiken - natürlich trotzdem grafisch ansprechend 

lg


----------



## aargau (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Feedbacks. 
Das Menü inkl Logo sollte oben hinkommen. 

Die Buttons sind nur Testwerte so Formatiert, ich wollte zuerst ein einigermaßen anständiges Design erstellen bevor ich mich um den Inhalt und deren Formatierung kümmere.
Denkt ihr diese Boxen so "schweben" zu lassen ist eine gute idee oder würdet ihr eher das ganze wie bei der alten Page in einen "Rahmen" packen und den Hintergrund so weglassen, dafür einen verlauf oder so machen?

Die Farben sind auch eher Testzweck. Ich denke mal das wir mehrere Farben zur auswahl stellen welche die User selbst wählen können.

Zur Shoutbox: Die shoutbox soll wieder Verwendung finden, jedoch unter einem anderen Menüpunkt. Aktuell habe ich einfach mal mit der Galleryansicht begonnen, da ich dies von beginn an neu Programmiert habe.

Es für mich überhaupt nicht leicht ein Design zu erstellen welches einigermaßen gut aussieht, daher bin ich auf Vorschläge angewiesen


----------



## GFX-Händchen (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Boxen kannst du schon so "schwebend" belassen, würde aber den einzelnen Boxen einen Schatten (Schlagschatten) verpassen.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=html+css+schlagschatten&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------

